# Breeding Dwarf Puffers



## KeeperOFnano (5 mo ago)

Hello

Anyone have experience please comment below thanks!


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Breeding Dwarf Puffer Fish is* relatively easy, providing you keep the water temperature at around 79°F*. A 5 gallon breeding tank is suitable for one male to be housed with one female however a separate breeding tank is not mandatory as they will breed in your main aquarium.


----------

